# Dillon Spillway



## TerryMayberry (Dec 23, 2009)

Any reports? Is it open and fishable? Thanks in advance. I'm off for 2 days and looking to wet a line.

Terry


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Terry don't know if you have this link but it shows the outflow rate which could help save a drive over there.I know that's the least outflow they have had for a while as it's been running 6 or 7 thousand.Good Luck if you do go and let us know how you do.

http://www.lrh-wc.usace.army.mil/wc/dilns.htm


----------



## TerryMayberry (Dec 23, 2009)

puterdude said:


> Terry don't know if you have this link but it shows the outflow rate which could help save a drive over there.I know that's the least outflow they have had for a while as it's been running 6 or 7 thousand.Good Luck if you do go and let us know how you do.
> 
> http://www.lrh-wc.usace.army.mil/wc/dilns.htm


Thanks Puterdude. I used the Army Corp of Engineers site all the time. Its a great time-saver. When I start my browser, it opens up OGF, Facebook, and The corp of engineers site for Alum spillway

Having never fished Dillon, I think I'll just stay close to home and try Alum Creek and below Hoover.


----------



## TerryMayberry (Dec 23, 2009)

RIP Puterdude 

I made a trip to Dillon this week and loved the look of the spillway area.....but my wife and I got skunked throwing jigs w/swimbaits and Jerkbaits.

We hit the boat launch area the following day and got skunked again. Lake is still very low (down about 4-5 feet). 

We saw TONS of shad....in one area below the dam, i felt like I could walk across the water on them. With such a plethora of food, it makes for tough fishing.

Good luck out there.


----------

